# Help id my mid 90s Pinarello



## mjf (Nov 6, 2006)

Here is a few pics of the Pinarello frame I just bought. So far I have a nos Cinelli bars, non carbon Chorus derailleurs and a Centaur crank.


----------



## bikemoore (Sep 8, 2005)

*dynalite?*

I think its called "Dynalite". When Pinarello first started making Tig-welded steel framesets about 1995 or 96, their first model used all round tubes, a propriety tube set that was basically equivalent to Columbus Genius (might have even been Genius). The next year, they added a model called "Radius" that used tubes swaged to a square shape on the ends and round in the middle. However, for smaller sizes like this one, they stuck with full round tubes to ease welding. So the "Radius" model was limited to larger sizes...the smaller ones were still called "Dynalite".

There may be folks out there that know the story better, but I believe this is correct.

BTW......that is a very, very nice bike. I still have my 1994 lugged steel TSX Pinarello "Gavia" and love it to no end.


----------



## mjf (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you. I wound up speaking with the mechanic at my lbs who used to be sponsored by Pinarello in the 90's. The team he was on used the Dyna in 96/97. He was quite happy to see one again, especially in such good condition. Now I keep looking out the window hoping I see the UPS guy dropping off the rest of my build.


----------



## bikemoore (Sep 8, 2005)

*I'm a big fan of mid-90s Pinarellos*

I used to live about 1 hour's drive from the Pinarello factory and shop in Treviso from1994 through 1998. I bought my 1994 Gavia from Giovanni Pinarello's shop in Treviso just a few months after I arrived and proceeded to ride it all over the Dolomites for the next 4 years. So, I am a big fan of the mid-90s Pinarellos. Their aluminum and carbon models, while nice, just don't catch my fancy like their lugged and welded steel models. Sure wish they would do like Merckx and pull out some old tubesets and re-issue some of their 1990s steel modelsfor the US market.


----------



## mjf (Nov 6, 2006)

I would think there would be a nice market for a good, light steel bike. Bianchi still sells a lot of steel bikes. After it is together I'll compare the ride to my carbon 928. I'm guessing the ride will be comparable.


----------

